# dell latitude D620 need reset bios password



## syphone (Jan 25, 2008)

i have a dell latitude D620 with service tag ******595b
and i forgot my bios password so what i want to do now to reset my bios password.i really need to use my laptop i can't buy new so please help me.
and i try to remove cmos and reset jumper settings but still asking bios password plzzz do help me...thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

You will have to contact Dell to get the Bios Password reset.
Here at TSF we cannot assist in modifying or changing passwords (the Rules)

ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES 

"Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests."
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for that last post, I'm guilty from my first post here as I was asking the same question for a Dell Inspirion 2650. 

Sorry to the Administrator of this message board, my bad:normal:


----------

